# Male Or Female How Do I Find Out



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

Ok I Can Tell Sometimes Much Better With the Birds In the Large coop. But I Have A Homing pigeon And another Common Pigeon Inside My Home Both can Never Fly Free. The Homming Pigeon I Think May Be A Male The Other I'm thinking A Female which that One Has A Bad wing And Can't Fly. The birds Do Not Figth The Homing Pigeon Likes To Stay Up High Then The Common Pigeon Is On The Ground. I'd like To Breed The Homing Pigeon. I just Got the Homing Pigeon From someone That Didn't Really Care For The Bird Not Sure Where He Got It. All he Could Tell Me About The Bird Was it Was Born In 2004. How do I Get Him/Her To Take A New Mate. How can i Find Out What Sex They Are. I can't Put them In My Large Coop As It's Open All Day For The Birds To Fly Free and Only Closed At Nigth. 
Thanks For Your Time And Have A great day,
Jennifer 

Ps
If You know Anything About baby sparrows I Have Another Thread out For Help With One Of Those.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Jennifer,

Just from your description of both birds behavior inside, it sounds like you might have two hens. If one of my males was in your house, he would have made it known to both birds (and humans) that I am male, see how gorgeous I am..and hear me!  He would be flirting and dancing and roo-kooing up a storm to get their attention, that is how males behave if they are healthy. 

You can also try putting a mirror near where the bird likes to roost, if he reacts to it by roo-kooing and dancing with a 360 degree turn chances are you have a male, if he doesn't really respond, it could be a hen.


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

Is that the only way to tell the sex of a pigeon? By the way it acts?


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Generally speaking, yes. The males are more prone to flair up and more playful.With pigeons that have iridescent coloration around the neck, the deeper colors point to being male, as male birds of most specie, are "prettier". The hens generally have a pointier beak, and are generally smaller in size as well. 

DNA testing can be done for about 50 bucks and one with knowledge can examin the underside of the veny area to determin the sex.

*Here is some interesting reading that moderator Pete Jasinski recently posted on this :
*http://birding.about.com/library/weekly/aa071700c.htm


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

Males show off when a female is around, there are some tell tale signs such a cooing loud and tail dragging and hopping arond the female.


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

Ok If They are Both females can I Put A 1 Male In with Both Of Them or will they need there own Cages Atleast The Females. the Homing Pigeon Is the One I'd Like To Breed. I'm Wanting More color In My Future pigeons and This Homing Pigeon Is white with A very Little Black On Tail. How do I get It To Take A Mate. I've Heard some People say To Put Them In A Small area And Face the Birds For A Hour Or Two But i Just Don't Think That whould Be Nice To Just Stay In One Little Space For That Long With No Food Or Water. 
They Just Did The Feeding Thing Not Sure What To Call It But Thats What It looks Like. What Does That Mean. Will 2 Females Do That To. The Homing Pigeon Does Talk ( Coo ) Not Alot But Alittle. 
If Its New To My Home if It Is A Male Will It Take A Few days to ajust To His New Home To really Tell. I've Only Had Him About 3 Days Now. 
There doing The Cleaning thing Now With Alittle Of The Feed Me thing. The grey Pigeon Is the One cleaning and Asking For the food. The white Pigeon did Open Its Mouth and Did It For A Little Bit The Feeding Thing. What Does The feed Thing Mean. 
well i won't Ask anymore ???? rigth Now I'm Boring You i Know LOL. Ok Just One More what Book Would You Say is A Most Own For People To Have If They Own Pigeons. You Know The tell All Know All book. LOL 

 Thanks again For Your Time and All Your Help You Guys And Gals Are The Best ,

Jennifer


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

In addition to the other information and comments provided here by members,
one of the more informative posts on pigeon 'sexing' that I've read here was
an initial post by member leeswhitebirds and member Dano7's response to lee's
post. Here are links to these 'single' posts:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=33490&postcount=5

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=33493&postcount=8

Hope this helps.

fp


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

I used to have a problem sexing birds but I learnt that only thru behavior you can tell. there are some tell tale signs of a male pigeon.

Below is a link for how a male behaves. Hope it helps

http://www.birds.cornell.edu/programs/urbanbirds/HowTo/ubs_PIWCourtshipEN.html


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

That's a good link, though more clinical in nature than Lee's. I have seen the
bowing and tail dragging behavior in females enamored w/a male cockbird, though or 'sight bonded'. Anyway, it's best to be aware of all the different
aspects of sexing and add up the displayed behaviors/physical traits when
trying to make a determination. As the "wise ones" say, you'll know for sure
when the egg is layed.

fp


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

Becca199212 said:


> Is that the only way to tell the sex of a pigeon? By the way it acts?


That and a blood test. Pijies have their unmentionables on the inside. Makes you wonder how they tell each other apart....But they seem to work it out quite well.

For a quick and nasty method of figuring out wheter your pijie's blankie is Blue or Pink.......
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=15792&highlight=sears+catalog


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

LOL Alvin, I enjoyed that thread all over again.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Lady Tarheel said:


> LOL Alvin, I enjoyed that thread all over again.



You and ME both, Maggie! I had tears running down my face from laughing so hard! I sure remember THAT thread!  

And, just think, NOW we can add George's UPDATED and even more SIMPLE method of "tail lifting!"


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

Thanks You All so Much for Your Help The Links Have Helped A Good Deal. I think That I'm Good With The Birds i should Have A Male And Female In The Cage He Doesn't Do All Those Things Yet But He Does Some Of them. I know The grey Pigeon is A Female It Was Just The Homing Pigeon i was Unsure Of i think It Was He Was Still New To My Home. He Has Started To Come Out Alittle More. So Hoping Once he Is Use To Everything In the House And The New Noises And Stuff He'll get Back To His Self. 
Thanks Again For All Your Help I've Added A Picture Of The 2 Birds For You To See ,
Jennifer


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks for sharing the pic, they are a lovely couple....hopefully....time will tell.


----------

